# Spezi stellt seine Lieblingsfilme vor...Teil 2: "Fair Game" (Andrew Sipes)



## Spezi30 (12 Sep. 2011)

*Fair Game*






 



OT:	Fair Game
Produktionsland:	USA
Jahr: 1995
FSK: ab 16
Regie: Andrew Sipes
Produktion: Joel Silver (Silver Pictures), Thomas M. Hammel, A. Schechter
Budget:	ca. 50 Mio. US-Dollar
Cast:	Cindy Crawford, William Baldwin, Salma Hayek u. a.



Kate McQuean, eine erfolgreiche Anwältin wird zur Zielscheibe von mit modernster Technik ausgerüsteten Killern. Ihre einzige Hoffnung ist der Cop Max, Detective bei der Mordkommission. Eine erbarmungslose Hetzjagd auf das ungleiche „Paar“ quer durch Florida beginnt...


Hintergrund: 

Das Buch von Paula Gosling wurde bereits dreimal verfilmt, wobei „Fair Game“ aus dem Jahre 1995 die zweite Verfilmung darstellt, die den 1986 gedrehten Stallone-Kracher „Die City-Cobra“ locker und bequem in seine Schranken verweist. 2010 entstand eine weitere Verfilmung des Themas, ebenfalls nach dem Roman von Gosling und unter der Regie von Doug Liman („Die Bourne Identität“).



Fair Game ist im besten Sinne Old Style 90er Jahre Actionkino aus der Produktionsschmiede von Joel Silver, der begründet durch seine Erfolge im Genre des Krawumm-Kinos in ständigem Wettstreit mit Actionproduzent Jerry Bruckheimer stehen dürfte. Sein Inszenierungsstil mag von dem des „Con air“-Produzenten abweichen, allerdings finden sich auch in Silvers Krachern der 90er die gleichen Charaktermuster wieder wie es in den (Simpson/) Bruckheimer-Krachern der Fall ist. Und eben diese – zumeist ähnlichen – Charaktermuster sind es, die ihre Produktionen fast immer weit über den Durchschnitt des Krawallkinos heben. Es gibt selten Supermänner, die obercool auf Rambo machen, vielmehr treten sowohl in den Silver- als auch in den Bruckheimer-Produktionen der 90er Jahre oft Helden wider Willen auf, die einfach am falschen Ort zur rechten Zeit (oder so ähnlich) waren. Im 1991er von Silver produzierten düsteren Actionthriller „Ricochet“ hetzt ein intelligenter, aber wahnsinniger Mörder einen ehemaligen Cop, der durch dessen Verhaftung zum Staatsanwalt aufgestiegen war und bedroht ihn und seine Familie, im Megablockbuster „The Rock“ muss ein Agent, der noch nie im Außendienst gewesen ist, mit einem zu unrecht verurteilten politischen Gefangenem eine Katastrophe verhindern (produziert von Jerry Bruckheimer) und im Klassiker „Stirb langsam“ stört eine Terroristenbande die Versöhnung eines kleinen Cops namens John McClane und seiner Frau. Mit diesem Film schrieb Joel Silver zusammen mit Regisseur John McTiernan Filmgeschichte. 

„Fair Game“ ist dagegen ein zu Unrecht unterschätzter, sehr unterhaltsamer Actionkracher aus der Produktionsschmiede von Joel Silver, inszeniert von Andrew Sipes, einem ehemaligem Kleindarsteller („Simon und Simon“, „Spenser“ und einige andere Gastauftritte), der hier mit Unterstützung der Silver Pictures einen der besten Actionkracher der 90er servierte.

Natürlich könnte man skeptisch werden, wenn man liest, dass ein Supermodel die Hauptrolle in einem Actionfilm spielt. Die filmischen Machwerke von Anna Nicole Smith, die wohl in erster Linie dafür da sein sollten, ihren „Luxuskörper“ aus allen Perspektiven in Szene zu setzen, haben sicher so manchen Actionfan dazu gebracht, seinen Fernseher zu zertrümmern, das Fenster aufzureißen und lauthals um Gnade und Hirn zu schreien. Pamela Anderson präsentierte ihre Plastikmoppen im zwar trashigen und streckenweise unterhaltsamen, aber auch nicht gerade überragenden „Barb Wire“...aber man kann aufatmen. Cindy Crawford spielt solide, absolvierte einen Großteil der Stunts selbst und präsentiert im Vergleich zu ihren beiden „Kolleginnen“ eine eher dezente Hochglanz-Erotik, die niemals so billig wirkt wie bei Smith und Anderson. 

William Baldwin spielt den Verlierer Max, den irgendwie niemand so richtig ernstnehmen will, insbesondere seine Ex-Frau Salma Hayek sorgt für eine fast tragikomische Szene, als sie dem Mann schwungvoll seinen gesamten Hausrat vor die Tür des Departments „katapultiert“. 

Die Story ist unkompliziert und einfach, gerade richtig, um nicht vom ironischen-explosiven Actionspektakel abzulenken, dass die Macher hier inszenieren. Ein gelungener Score von Soundtrack-Profi Mark Mancina („Speed“, „Bad Boys“) rundet das Actionvergnügen ab. 

Apropos Action – davon gibt’s reichlich, und vor allem in diesem punkte hat Joel Silver dem Film seinen Stempel aufgedrückt. Eine großartig gefilmte und schweißtreibende Autoverfolgungsjagd über den Highway einschließlich fettem Raketenbeschuss, die Verfolgung eines Zuges, eine starke Autoactionszene im Parkhaus – Silver weiß, was Actionfans wollen, und gibt es ihnen. Und nur Pedanten, die Logik in Actionfilmen einfach für unverzichtbar halten und denen die Auflösung wahrscheinlich zu dünn sein wird, werden was zu meckern haben, alle anderen ergötzen sich an einer wunderschönen Cindy Crawford, zahlreichen gut getimten Explosionen und Verfolgungsjagden, Schießereien und haben spätestens beim aus wohl allen erdenklichen Kamerapositionen gefilmten Big Big Bang Freudentränen in den Augen. Schade, dass es sowas kaum noch gibt...



_Der Film ist erschienen mit einer FSK 16 von Warner Brothers und läuft meistens auf RTL 2 in der Nachtwiederholung ungeschnitten. _


Freue mich über Rückmeldungen und Kommentare.


----------



## Padderson (12 Sep. 2011)

Sorry Spezi - der Film is trotzdem nur 2. Liga


----------



## Spezi30 (12 Sep. 2011)

Padderson schrieb:


> Sorry Spezi - der Film is trotzdem nur 2. Liga



ich finde ihn geil. landet immer mal wieder im Player. Ich mag sowas lieber als dieses ganze epische Zeugs a la The Dark knight und co., manchmal ist der kurze Weg von a nach b einfach der unterhaltsamste für mich jedenfalls


----------

